# Proving NCB



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Renewal time again and although I have been given a fair renewal price I still did a little search to be sure.

I have come across a slight problem in that the company I want to move to and for that matter the company I am with now seem to be offering a larger discount for each year's no claims bonus. 

For a while most insurance providers asked for proof of no claims which generally stopped at 9+. My renewal quote states 10yr NCB but I've not claimed in over 15 this would save me around £30 but how do I prove it. 

Not that long ago I contacted all my previous providers but the most recent providers don't seem to be adding each year extra because their computers didn't go beyond 9+. 

Is there not a data base that can prove I have not claimed in the proper amount of years?

TIA for any help.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

For the sake of £30 , DPA suggests not keeping data longer than is necessary.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

More than this years £30, which shouldn't be overlooked, I would like my details to be accurate as next year and the years after it could be a similar or greater saving. 

Excuse my ignorance, but what is DPA?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you have the last 5 years evidence of 10 years NCB, then you can evidence a "maximum" level of 10 years for the last 5 years which will equate to 15 years. (i hope that makes sense.)

It wasn't that long ago most insurers only offered a discount of a maximum of 5 years. When some insurers used to offer a further discount at 6 years, we just used to send up the last two years evidence of NCB both showing 5 years. I'm surprised Insurers are still offering further discounts over 9 years though, sometimes it's bad enough having to prove the 9 years!

The funny thing is though, i bet the step back scale will still be to 3 years in the event of a claim (unless of course your NCB is protected).


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Shiny said:


> If you have the last 5 years evidence of 10 years NCB, then you can evidence a "maximum" level of 10 years for the last 5 years which will equate to 15 years. (i hope that makes sense.)
> 
> It wasn't that long ago most insurers only offered a discount of a maximum of 5 years. When some insurers used to offer a further discount at 6 years, we just used to send up the last two years evidence of NCB both showing 5 years. I'm surprised Insurers are still offering further discounts over 9 years though, sometimes it's bad enough having to prove the 9 years!
> 
> The funny thing is though, i bet the step back scale will still be to 3 years in the event of a claim (unless of course your NCB is protected).


Thanks Shiny. This isn't the first time you have helped me and it is greatly appreciated.

My previous provider passed on 9yrs NCB and I've been with my current provider for one year, giving me ten.

When I take out insurance, I am asked to provide accurate details or it could void my policy in the event of a claim. Why then, is the NCB the only part of it they won't take my word on? Especially if it gives them a get out on a claim if I am lying.

If I am to understand you correctly, which I doubt, 'I can evidence' means that I don't provide them with written proof but instead swear by my own evidence.

So if I have, and I do have, evidence of 10yrs NCB I can still further evidence myself the remaining eight I know to be nearer the truth.

Thanks again, you are a veritable wealth of knowledge and one of the very reasons that this is such a great site.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

eddiel34 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> More than this years £30, which shouldn't be overlooked, I would like my details to be accurate as next year and the years after it could be a similar or greater saving.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what is DPA?


DPA is the Data Protection Act mate.

And Avanti is right that one of the principles is not keeping data any longer than necessary.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> If I am to understand you correctly, which I doubt, 'I can evidence' means that I don't provide them with written proof but instead swear by my own evidence.


Sorry if i've confused things, it will need to be evidence provided by your Insurers, either in written form or as what we call "tele-bonus" if your new Insurers/Brokers are happy to ring the previous Insurers concerned.

Glad i can help, there is always someone here to answer my questions on things like detailing products, phones, computers etc, so i feel like i'm contributing things back if someone has an insurance problem which i am able to help with. :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ah, now I understand.

I think I provided one provider with nine years proof 4years ago so I'll try and see if they have that on file and if not like Avanti says it will not be the end of the world for the sake of £30.

Thanks again and enjoy this Sunny Sunday.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i have exactly the same problem , i have 13 years ncb and been with noel dazely for the past 4 years , every renewal it says ncb 9years + however if i go on elephant and put in 13 years its £30 cheaper.

have asked nd i want proof of ncb for 13 years they say it makes no difference and wont do it.


----------

